# Problem installing chromium-31.0.1650.57



## Elimelech (Nov 26, 2013)

When installing chromium-31.0.1650.57 on Freebsd FreeBSD 8.4 (KDE 4.10.5) the following error pops up:

```
===>  Configuring for chromium-31.0.1650.57
cd /usr/ports/www/chromium/work/chromium-31.0.1650.57 && /usr/bin/env CC=/usr/local/bin/clang33  CXX=/usr/local/bin/clang++33  GYP_GENERATORS=ninja  GYP_DEFINES="use_cups=1  use_system_yasm=1  use_system_libxml=1  use_system_ffmpeg=0  use_system_libusb=1  use_system_libevent=1  use_system_libvpx=0  linux_breakpad=0  linux_strip_binary=1  linux_use_tcmalloc=0  linux_use_heapchecker=0  test_isolation_mode=noop  clang_use_chrome_plugins=0  disable_nacl=1  enable_webrtc=1  enable_openmax=1  enable_one_click_signin=1  werror=  no_gc_sections=1  os_ver=804000  prefix_dir=/usr/local  python_ver=2.7 google_api_key=AIzaSyBsp9n41JLW8jCokwn7vhoaMejDFRd1mp8  google_default_client_id=996322985003.apps.googleusercontent.com  google_default_client_secret=IR1za9-1VK0zZ0f_O8MVFicn ffmpeg_branding=Chrome proprietary_codecs=1 use_pulseaudio=0 disable_sse2=1 buildtype=Official clang=1" CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unknown-warning-option -fno-strict-aliasing"  CPPFLAGS=""  CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unknown-warning-option -fno-strict-aliasing"  LDFLAGS=" -B/usr/local/bin" PYTHON="/usr/local/bin/python2.7" PKG_CONFIG=pkgconf AR=/usr/bin/ar SHELL=/bin/sh CONFIG_SHELL=/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/python2.7  ./build/gyp_chromium chrome/chrome.gyp --depth .
Updating projects from gyp files...
gyp: Call to '../build/linux/python_arch.sh /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0' returned exit status 1. while trying to load chrome/chrome.gyp
*** Error code 1
```

What to do? Thank you!


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 27, 2013)

This is an error that was already reported some time ago, please, take a look at PR PR 157708. Feel free to ask on the freebsd-chromium mailing list.


----------

